# FTP Publisher



## Tim Armes (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all,
I’ve just released a new plugin that will be of great interest to anyone who needs to upload images directly to an FTP server via Lightroom.
Although this plugin will function in Lightroom 2, users of Lightroom 3 will gain the most benefit since FTP Publisher makes use of the new Publish Services. This allows users to create a collection hierarchy containing images that need to be uploaded and synchronised with a server. Lightroom remembers which images have been modified or removed from the collections and will apply these changes to the server when you ask it to do so.
The plugin is donationware and may be downloaded from the Photographer’s Toolbox.


----------

